# Good London hospitals?



## InEurope

My family live in the Netherlands and we have a 9year old son who was diagnosed T1 6 months ago 

He is under the care of the pediatric endocrinology department at our local hospital and every 3months we send off a blood sample for the HbA1C test then meet with his doctor (30mins) and then his nurse (30mins). There is a nutritionist and psychologist available too if required. 

We may be relocating to London next year and I am curious to know whether care in the UK would be similar or different to what he receives now? 

Also, can anyone tell me if the standard of diabetes care is the same in all hospitals or do some hospitals have a better reputation than others? We will have some flexibility in our destination as long as it is in Central or Greater London so if there are areas with good diabetes services then that might influence where we choose to settle. 

Any info would be appreciated!


----------



## margie

Hi InEurope and welcome to the forum. I have no experience in this area - but there are quite a few parents who will be able to answer some of your questions.


----------



## Robster65

Hi Ineurope. Welcome from me 

I can confirm that NHS care does vary greatly from place to place and may not match the level you're used to, but I'm sure in London, there'll be somewhere which comes out on top.

Rob


----------



## margie

I just had a thought have you tried the children with diabetes site? There should be plenty of people on there with experience of London hospitals.

http://www.childrenwithdiabetesuk.org/


----------



## Robster65

I think Great Ormond Street are meant to have a good reputation but not sure how you would ensure being on their lists.

One of the parents will hopefully be around once teatime gets closer 

Rob


----------



## Monica

Hi

I've been told that UCLH (university college london hospital) is THE best. I'm sure other mums on here, who have kids attending there, will give you more info, but here's a link to their website

http://www.uclh.nhs.uk/Pages/home.aspx

Good luck in your move


----------



## shiv

Hi, definitely join the Children With Diabetes emailing list (http://www.childrenwithdiabetesuk.org/). The parents on there are fab.

UCLH is regarded as offering the best care in the UK for children with type 1 diabetes. They have the full range of support for children - psychologists, play therapists, etc. All I ever hear is positive reports about the place!


----------



## stacey mardybum walsh

i was under kings college hospital at the age of 12 till i was 16 then moved to manchester i couldnt say a bad word against them as they was always good with me


----------



## bev

Hi InEurope,

There are different standards of care across the Country - but *the* best Hospitals are UCLH and Leeds Hospital - they both have very good reputations and people travel out of area to take their children there.Bev


----------



## InEurope

*referrals to hospitals, how does it work in the UK?*

Thanks all for your replies on good London hospitals and also the tip for the CWD email list, all very helpful. 

For diabetes treatment in the UK, does each GP have a relationship with a particular hospital, possibly their nearest? Or can they, or you as a patient, have a say in the hospital at which you go for treatment?


----------



## Ellie Jones

In general GP's use the hospital clinic in their PCT (primary care trust) you do get a choice of hospitals some doctors will dicuss which hospital you want your referal and make the booking their and then, but others send off the referal to a booking department, who contact the patient with information to which hospitals within the PCT have that particular clinic, then you once you've made your choice you phone to make the booking... (they do send written confirmation of the booking)

You can if you know which clinic and consultant ask your GP to refer you to a particular hospital, easier if it's within the PCT area, but GP might be hesitent if you are asking to go outside the PCT area..


----------



## Pumper_Sue

InEurope said:


> Thanks all for your replies on good London hospitals and also the tip for the CWD email list, all very helpful.
> 
> For diabetes treatment in the UK, does each GP have a relationship with a particular hospital, possibly their nearest? Or can they, or you as a patient, have a say in the hospital at which you go for treatment?



Hi,
you have a say where you want to be seen it's called patient choice  I live in a different county to where I attend clinic.
Just ask your GP to refer you to the clinic/consultant of your choice.
This link will be of help I hope http://www.input.me.uk/nhs-constitution/


----------



## KateXXXXXX

Technically, wherever you are, as an NHS patient, you can request to be sent to whichever hospital you like.  BUT: you won't necessarily get it.  Much may depend on their capacity, and the best are usually working at or close to full capacity.  Priority will be given to those living in the NHS trust area covered by that hospital.

GP's may choose whichever hospital they think is the best for your circumstances and conditions.


----------



## Copepod

Thinking a bit laterally, many people who work in London, don't actually live in London, but in a commuter town - your word "relocating" makes me think a job post might be the cause of the family move. So, for example, Addenbrookes Hospital on the outskirts of Cambridge, a city with fast train link to Kings Cross, looks after people with diabetes from all over southern Cambridgeshire and northern Hertfordshire, in particular.  GPs make the initial referral and issue prescriptions, so registering with a GP will be your first priority, taking along a list of medication / items your child uses.

In any case, as others have already said, CWD website / mailing list will be your best source of specific information.


----------



## Adrienne

Hiya  sorry only just seen this.  If you want the Gold Standard of Care then UCLH - University College London Hospital is the only place to get it in and around London.   Lots of people transfer to there.  We now travel a 6 hour round journey to see them every three months and I wouldn't have it any other way.

You need to be careful with some local hospitals, they are really not good, infact I would go so far as to say potentially damaging in the advice I have personally heard from a few so please shop around and ask the right questions.

Not all hospitals pump or even carb count which in my book is sacrilege (sp?).

Take a look at the website you have been recommended.  It is written by parents who have huge knowledge in all things type 1 in kids.  www.childrenwithdiabetesuk.org.

Good luck


----------

